

FBI Probes 4chan's 'Anonymous' DDoS Attacks - hornokplease
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-20022264-261.html

======
daimyoyo
Are they going after 4chan itself? Or are they trying to find out who actually
ran the DDoS? I'm not sure that the govt has a case to prosecute a website for
what it's members do on thier own.

------
eli
Attacking the Library of Congress was probably a mistake. Also just strange;
they have a relatively progressive view on copyright as far as government
agencies go.

------
goalieca
Apparently these people are sufficiently powerful that taking down a few
useless sites can get the FBI to put together probably a multi-million dollar
investigation.

~~~
FreakeeOutee
The FBI is probably researching the effectiveness of the back doors that they
proposed.

